# GDG....RTF Dating Service???? Ken????



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

I think that Ken Bora thinks that RTF has a dating service....

He has an ad in the classifieds.......thread title is "Large Nipple Wench Wanted"........


WRL

(PS I hope the mods leave it for a bit....


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Poor boy. I imagine it does get awfully cold and lonely in Vermont in the winter.
As good as his maple syrup is he'll probably get lots of takers.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I guess I've been married too long. I didn't know they needed to be tightened.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I told him if he layed off the syrup and worked out more he wouldn't need one.....

Just for the record I asked the GF if she had one she wanted to sell and now i can only see out of one eye.....

/Paul


----------



## Pat F. (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it will all depend on how much syrup he's willing to put up for a trade.........

Pat


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Here's the link: http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=49166

Read the title carefully! 

Wench vs. Wrench

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha thanks Lee I needed a good laugh, I won't be changing the title....this is too good....and I know Ken has a good sense of humor!

FOM


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I told him if he layed off the syrup and worked out more he wouldn't need one.....
> 
> Just for the record I asked the GF if she had one she wanted to sell and now i can only see out of one eye.....
> 
> /Paul


so..... ask her if that was a "no".


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

> a large nipple wench with a long shaft and narrow head that will fit into a knight orifice? I will barter a jar of maple syrup for one, even trade.


Well that certainly narrows the list of possible candidates somewhat. 

Wondering how big a knight orifice is regards

Bubba


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

You pesky wabbit. HPW


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

HarryWilliams said:


> You pesky wabbit. HPW


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

Keith Stroyan said:


> I guess I've been married too long. I didn't know they needed to be tightened.


Well...of course....just don't put too much torque or the neighbors will hear.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Would this tool be anything like a "seating wrench"?

< (insert photo of duck seating on a nipple) >

JS


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> so..... ask her if that was a "no".


I was going to ask the wife but I think her boyfriend has it....

/Paul


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

FOM said:


> Here's the link: http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=49166
> 
> Read the title carefully!
> 
> ...


Small nipple wenches can be just as good if you can use them right.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Ken, I have to say I haven't laughed that much at a computer post in a LONG time.....

freudian slip on the keyboard?LMAO

Juli


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Keith Stroyan said:


> I guess I've been married too long. I didn't know they needed to be tightened.


Keith, why do you think plastic surgeons do such a (ahem) big business???


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Hilarious!


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

I lost my nipple wrench a long time ago; do what I do...just use yer teeth!;-)


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

I don't even know what he is talking about or anything else about tools, but last week I put some of his maple syrup on my pancakes. As my nephew declared, "these are the bestest(sp) pancakes in the world because of this syrup!" And I agree!

So, if you have this, whatever, trade for the syrup!

Lisa


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Bubba said:


> Well.....
> Wondering how big a knight orifice is regards
> Bubba


............


Ken Bora said:


> This is the Thompson Center Arms Universal nipple wrench that I already own. The shaft is the right length but the head is too large. It is unable to get into the Knight orifice deep enough to contact the nipple. The nipple needs to be removed before the plug wrench can get the butt plug off.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Well I'm no expert in working to get the butt plug off, but its been my experience that if you use enough lubricant and take your time driving the shaft down the chute a few times its gets easier. You're probably just not hitting it hard enough. Probably need a bigger hammer. You know my moto, "if it don't fit force it...."

If you truly need a smaller head check with Bubba, he seems to have the market wrapped up in that area....



/Paul


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

HahahHAHAHAhahahahHAHAHAhahHAahAHahahahAhahahahahaa


Bora said butt plug!!!


Go to your room regards

Bubba


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm thinking of just sending Ken my equipment, since I no longer use it..

He can have my whole shooten match!

1. The Butt Stock forward grip with shoulder strap, including the twisted internal projectile conduit. This really helps if you have a habit of shaking a lot.

2. An extra Nipple, so he will have two to use with his wench, they work better in pairs it seems..

3. A Nipple wrap attachment tool, so force can be applied to the primer on those extra cold days when the nipple seems stiff.

4. A nipple attachment removal tool, for those forced primers, just see item 3..

5. One hair triggered, Nipple Hammer! (Standard Stock Equimpment)

6. The all important Nipple Removal Tool, adaquatly perportioned for functional wench usage (this one plugs the butt properly), as a wrench that is.

7. Two tubes of Nipple Grease, garaunteed to keep it lubed all winter, possibly all season!

But for this sacrafice I'm going to need more than one bottle of syrup!!


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh I forgot, he can have all my un-spent loads too!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Byron Musick said:


> Oh I forgot, he can have all my un-spent loads too!!


He don't need em. He has lots of those already.....

/Paul


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

I thought there really was a RTF dating service

HMMMM might be a good idea.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> I thought there really was a RTF dating service
> 
> HMMMM might be a good idea.


There is Steve.

Just post up in the classifieds. I guess it goes in the equipment section. Although I would think the "misc retriever" section would be a better fit.

Now be specific like Ken was. You'll get a better response.

I mean "Large nipple wench wanted" IS pretty specific......

WRL


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

All these responses and nothing from or about "Swishy" ?? !! Amazing .


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> I thought there really was a RTF dating service
> 
> HMMMM might be a good idea.


Intact male seeks a dam to share his bone. If you like to curl up in the corner, and watch birds, please inquire.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

dback said:


> Well...of course....just don't put too much torque or the neighbors will hear.


I knew it....


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

The husband got cheeky while reading this-informed me that he had one "slightly used nut clamp". Said it has been costing him money and irritating the dickens out of him during the holiday season. 
Hope he has fun trying to shoot late season with one good eye....


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

kjrice said:


> I knew it....


Yeah....keep'm snug or they'll work loose and get a little sloppy over time.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's a picture of the butt plug, wench Nipple extractor...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Still unclear about the original problem- the large nipple wench!!

Will there be auditions?

Inquiring minds regards

Bubba


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I've always been more of a beer wench kinda guy...











Makes for a fun game as well










/Paul


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

That's some good H2O!


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

kjrice said:


> That's some good H2O!


Damn Kevin....you're starting to look a little rough. I'm going to recommend to our board never to have you and Gooser judge at the same time. If local authorities got wind of it, we'd be shut down.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

dback said:


> Damn Kevin....you're starting to look a little rough. I'm going to recommend to our board never to have you and Gooser judge at the same time. If local authorities got wind of it, we'd be shut down.


As long as the neighbors don't hear....


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG .... butt plugs, wenches, long shafts, Knight Orifices and nipples. Sounds like a swinger party, does Ken swing?

Happy New Year .... ya all made mine! Funnnnny stuff here!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Byron Musick said:


> I'm thinking of just sending Ken my equipment, since I no longer use it............
> 
> But for this sacrafice I'm going to need more than one bottle of syrup!!


 
check your p.m.'s Byron


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> check your p.m.'s Byron


I've decided I'm going to polish up my equipment and get it ready for ya Ken!!


Gosh its been years since I felt this way! But I know the Syrup will be worth EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Well I guess you all should have an update. In my quest to get a large nipple wrench for my Dads .50 I traded some maple syrup with Byron Musick from here on RTF for everything in the yellow oval in this snapshot









Unfortunately the nipple wrench Byron included did not fit my Dad’s nipple and I struggled at first getting Byron’s gun to fire. Turns out it was a combination of my balmy 9 above zero temps combined with the excess lube Byron put on his nipple before shipping. Once I whipped down the excess lube and warmed the tiny plastic do hickies that go on top of the nipple I was all set. Very nice gun I got, but that did not help my Dad. I kept digging and it turns out his nipple is not for .209 primers at all. His gun guy put a musket nipple on his Knight .50 so instead of standard percussion caps or .209 primers he needs musket percussion caps and I still need a wrench to remove it. Who would have thunk there would be three types of nipples!!!!!
What an ordeal this is turning into.

.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> Well I guess you all should have an update. In my quest to get a large nipple wrench for my Dads .50 I traded some maple syrup with Byron Musick from here on RTF for everything in the yellow oval in this snapshot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe a pic of your father's gun would help find the tool you need? I'm sorry it did not do the trick for your dad, but go shoot something with it!!! Glad to see it find a good home, was not getting much use with the Gun cause I got this dog I'd rather play with!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Well a year has gone past and still I struggle. I am having great trouble getting the small red plastic accessory to stay on the nipple.
The firing is inconsistent if the plastic accessory is not firmly seated upon the nipple. And it seems this action is affected by cold temps.






.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Ken,

I am so sorry that you are still having problems with the large nipple wench.

Maybe you are just visiting the wrong sites? 

WRL


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

KEN!!!

IF"N YOUVE FOUND A WENCH WITH THREE NIPPLES~~~~~~~


DUDE!!!! RUN LIKE HE!! NOW!!!

THATS MY FIRST WIFE!!!! 

RUN DUDE RUN!!!

I got the tool to take care a nipples like that however!!

Gooser kin make anything!!

Send me drawings with numbers!!
Pics with numbers er better.

Make sure the pics are clear! None of that grainy crap. 
Best if nipples are uncovered so I kin really see em.

Give me a good idea as to the scale too, Member NUMBERS NUMBERS!!

Nipple wench expert with a quick trigger regards:

Gooser


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Ahhh Ken......cold and nipple wenches don't mix. It is best too keep your nipple wench warm and of course well lubed to ensure proper seating. Perhaps you should take advantage of Gooser's generous offer to assist you with a custom made nipple wench. Nothing liked a goosed nipple wench with tight fitted seating. 

Best of luck to my favorite syrup guy-

xxxooo
pals

ps. I like my fricking signature line, it makes me laugh some people need a better sense of humor.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Love it when classic threads have new life breathed into them .


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

jgrammer said:


> Love it when classic threads have new life breathed into them .


Sometimes just a little warm air can work miracles.

Trying to help out in the worst way regards

Bubba


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

sighs after 12 months you would have thought somebody would have kindly helped Ken out


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

lynette said:


> sighs after 12 months you would have thought somebody would have kindly helped Ken out


It can be really cold in Vermont in winter.....


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> The firing is inconsistent if the plastic accessory is not firmly seated upon the nipple. And it seems this action is affected by cold temps.
> .



Ken, Seeing this post disturbs me greatly. I can only say with the years of experience I have had with my equipment, it seems, as it gets older it becomes even more affected by cold weather and more difficult to operate...

However it can be overcome as others have suggested, but while we are troubleshooting this, are you using the "Thang" to insert the red thingy (Pasty) on the nipple? This adds more required force to pressure the pasty on the nipple. See drawing, please note I failed to identify the nipple, but I am sure you know which one it is.. The way I used the thang was to wrap it firmly on the pasty and press against the nipple until it popped. (I know this seems cruel, but it works). I used to install the pasty on the nipple in the warm romantic heat of the wood stove prior to hitting the woods, only after I was up in the stand would I put my "load" in, remember, safety first..

I understand you are used to useing more loads than the average person, thus creating more difficulty out in the cold, well, I can't help you there as I was usually one and done... Of coarse a lot can be said of doing it right the first time!










I stand by the deal and will work with you to correct it if possible. Here are spot checks that may help.

1. Apply the pasty in the warmth of the house.
2. Have a USED pasty ready for the field, as with anything, use tends to loosen things up, the more you use it, well you get the idea.
3. Make sure no one has dry fired and damaged the nipple, if damage occurs it tends to flatten out the nipple, actually widening the point, it can make pasty application impossible.

Let me know what I can do, I'll trade you back if needed!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

The charge/load will fire first time, every time. The reoccurring issue is consistency with the second shot, in the field. Or bench rest shooting on balmy sunny 38° day like yesterday. In the field I cannot get the cold pasties to stay on the nipple. To get them down hard enough. And I have found that when not seated the primer will pop but the flame will not travel all the way through the touchhole to ignite the main charge. It’s a great gun and I love playing with it. I just wish I could consistently get a second load off in the field.








.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Byron Musick said:


> Let me know what I can do, I'll trade you back if needed!


 
By chance are you a clutter keeper?
Would you have the original nipple assembly?
The Knights did not come with the .209 size
Nipples stock. It must have been augmented
To have the large nipple. If you have any original parts
In your drawers, another trade could happen.








.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> The charge/load will fire first time, every time. The reoccurring issue is consistency with the second shot, in the field. Or bench rest shooting on balmy sunny 38° day like yesterday. In the field I cannot get the cold pasties to stay on the nipple. To get them down hard enough. And I have found that when not seated the primer will pop but the flame will not travel all the way through the touchhole to ignite the main charge. It’s a great gun and I love playing with it. I just wish I could consistently get a second load off in the field.
> 
> 
> .


Try using the same nipple again, see if it can fit better. Just pry the old primer out and put a new one in and see if it helps. Also thinking maybe the channel in the nipple may be in need of cleaning, I have used a small sewing needle to open up the small orifice (which could be partially clogged??)

I also seem to recall having problems if the gun was not completely dry. In this I mean all grease/oil removed from the nipple area and barrel, used to after the first shot, the heat would melt the grease and cause misfires.

I would wash the barrel and nipple in plain soap and water and let it dry. No application of grease, maybe a rub down with some WD-40 via a cloth, but no more than that.

As far as the nipple, you need to make sure the second one is on all they way, in the cold, making the red thingy easier to put on will be necessary, maybe filing down the nipple with some sand paper will make it easier?


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> By chance are you a clutter keeper? Would you have the original nipple assembly?
> The Knights did not come with the .209 size
> Nipples stock. It must have been augmented
> To have the large nipple. If you have any original parts
> ...


Yes I am and no I no longer have the original, I had to replace it because the nipple had cracked and I did not trust that it would not blow up in my face!! Nothing worse than exploding nipples!


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

you guys need to get a room!


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

david gibson said:


> you guys need to get a room!


ROFL..... or a life


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

lynette said:


> ROFL..... or a life


Oh we have a life, one has not LIVED until one owns a Smokin Pole!! (MuzzleLoader)...


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

Byron Musick said:


> Oh we have a life, one has not LIVED until one owns a Smokin Pole!! (MuzzleLoader)...


well I did have a three banded Enfield... cant remember the nipples tho


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Byron Musick said:


> Oh we have a life, one has not LIVED until one owns a Smokin Pole!! (MuzzleLoader)...


If you all want to see the gun all this was about click this video

click = http://s135.photobucket.com/albums/q160/KenBora/?action=view&current=HPIM4033.mp4



.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Holy Smokes!! Three weeks loaded!! And it went off!! That's a VERY VERY LONG time with the load installed~! I usually empty the inline daily, I was always afraid of moisture getting in the powder, etc.. that is pretty good to function after three weeks, for both guns, but the hidden message is apparently you did not see any game to shoot at.

Finally, with it being as COLD as it looks, it does not surprise me there are nipple issues!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

It was a balmy 24°, not even heavy coat weather.
Only deer I saw wuz at dark in the headlights of the truck.
We try not to shoot those, that often.
Both rifles were loaded Friday evening, Dec. 3rd.
And then lived in cases under the back seat of the truck.





.


----------



## justchessys (Dec 2, 2005)

jgrammer said:


> Love it when classic threads have new life breathed into them .


 Yup makes my day north of the border.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Byron Musick said:


> Holy Smokes!! Three weeks loaded!! And it went off!! That's a VERY VERY LONG time with the load installed~! I usually empty the inline daily, I was always afraid of moisture getting in the powder, etc.. that is pretty good to function after three weeks, for both guns, but the hidden message is apparently you did not see any game to shoot at.
> 
> Finally, with it being as COLD as it looks, it does not surprise me there are nipple issues!


I guy I know left his in a gun safe for a year and went out and it went off no problemo.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I guy I know left his in a gun safe for a year and went out and it went off no problemo.


I think they normally have no problem "going off"...its just whether the timing of "going off" is good or not....

Just saying,

WRL


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

WRL said:


> I think they normally have no problem "going off"...its just whether the timing of "going off" is good or not....
> 
> Just saying,
> 
> WRL


I won't touch this comment with Byron's smoke pole-


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

Is this what you're lookin' for Ken?...


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I won't touch this comment with Byron's smoke pole-



Wait a minute now, this is Ken's smoken pole, mine has not gone off in a very long time......

I'll blame the dogs for that!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

I was just thinking of the ad that Ken posted about wanting "a large nipple wench" and thought this thread should be bumped up.....

Gosh....too damn funny.

WRL


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

I imagine it might be too early in the season for Ken as he is probably all geared up to go out poking trees. 

T. Mac


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Ken's out poking tree's??? Oh My.... Guess that happens when your pole goes for weeks without use.... Oh the darkest hours are just before dawn, hope things get back on track for him...


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Byron Musick said:


> Ken's out poking tree's??? Oh My.... Guess that happens when your pole goes for weeks without use.... Oh the darkest hours are just before dawn, hope things get back on track for him...


Oh well, at least he's not poking sheep. Hope there's no sheep near him with large nipples.


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Just found the perfect thing at auction for Ken to serenade his wench. 








http://www.westauction.com/auction/item/id/468/num/20292


And of course they have the perfect thing for the wench too:








http://www.westauction.com/auction/item/id/468/num/20404 

Wanna bet his brillo butts would join in with their own vocal accompaniment yielding a most entertaining event. 

T. Mac


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

I love this site...rotflmbo!!


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

The only thing I can say about that "Sqeeze Box" is....

At least Ken has something he can keep polished if he wants to....


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Thought this should be bumped seeing as John seems to want to start a dating forum.

WRL


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I was so close to getting over this thread!! Darn!!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)




----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

WRL said:


> Thought this should be bumped seeing as John seems to want to start a dating forum.
> 
> WRL


Had the same thought yesterday just didnt want to dig for the thread!!!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Byron Musick said:


> I was so close to getting over this thread!! Darn!!


it is a great gun and my best RTF trade, to date;-)
Byron, did you snoop round the net any on a .209 breach plug? We could do another trade.


.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

WRL said:


> Thought this should be bumped seeing as John seems to want to start a dating forum.
> 
> WRL


WHOA NELLIE !! That was Deb's idea . I just shared my status in life . Chris has a thing on here called PM - just so happened some nice ladies chose to share their status too !!
But thanks for thinking of me


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

LMAO hahaha, I have heard of alot of things used to get the opposite sex to climax, but never a nipple wrench- is that something like a vise grip or a gear wrench=) or a mix of the two- all I know is the chip clips are to remain on the bag not on your chest


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Ken,

Haven't been able to find you any willing wenches, but would a chuck do? It says this bad boy is adjustable up to 2" which seems that would be more than sufficient for most?





























*Lot #0166: Ridgid 1/2"-2" NPT Nipple Chuck*










http://www.westauction.com/auction/1232/item/80716


----------

